# I pray for a miracle



## Aleco

I want this into as many languages as possible  I would like you to translate it like this:
I writ emy translations and you copy and paste it and add your translation alphabetical.
Write comments on the top or bottom and *make your adding thick* so that we can see what you added 

*English: I pray for a miracle
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

English: I pray for a miracle
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under*
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
*


----------



## Hakro

English: I pray for a miracle
*Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä*
 Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
 Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under


----------



## Aleco

English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
 Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
 Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## Etcetera

English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
 Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
 Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
*Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)*
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## Cosol

English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
*Italian: Prego per un miracolo*
 Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
 Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## jazyk

English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
*Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre.*


----------



## ronanpoirier

English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
*Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre*
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## Lemminkäinen

English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
*French: Je prie pour une miracle*
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## Namakemono

English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
*Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.*
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## elroy

*Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة*
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## amikama

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
*Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס*
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


[Note for Hebrew: if the speaker is female, the middle word (*מתפלל*) should be replaced by *מתפללת*.]


----------



## avalon2004

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
 English: I pray for a miracle
 Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
 French: Je prie pour une miracle
*Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα*
 Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
 Italian: Prego per un miracolo
 Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
 Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
 Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
 Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
 Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
 Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## Neutrino

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
*Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
*Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum


----------



## linguist786

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
*Urdu: ميں ايک معجزه کے لئے پڑ رہاں ہوں *
*(Urdu: maiN ek mojizaa ke liye paR rahaaN hooN)*


----------



## Maja

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
*Serbian: Molim se za čudo (Молим се за чудо)*
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
Urdu: ميں ايک معجزه کے لئے پڑ رہاں ہوں 
(Urdu: maiN ek mojizaa ke liye paR rahaaN hooN)


----------



## robbie_SWE

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
*Romanian: Rog pentru un miracol/Sper pentru un miracol*
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Serbian: Molim se za čudo (Молим се за чудо)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
Urdu: ميں ايک معجزه کے لئے پڑ رہاں ہوں 
(Urdu: maiN ek mojizaa ke liye paR rahaaN hooN)


----------



## zaigucis

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
*Latvian: Es lūdzu brīnumu*
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Romanian: Rog pentru un miracol/Sper pentru un miracol
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Serbian: Molim se za čudo (Молим се за чудо)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
Urdu: ميں ايک معجزه کے لئے پڑ رہاں ہوں 
(Urdu: maiN ek mojizaa ke liye paR rahaaN hooN)


----------



## mataripis

*TAGALOG: Humiling ako ng Himala.       * De pa Dumaget*:  Ge agedok ni himela de Makedepat.


----------



## A.O.T.

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Latvian: Es lūdzu brīnumu
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Romanian: Rog pentru un miracol/Sper pentru un miracol
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Serbian: Molim se za čudo (Молим се за чудо)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
TAGALOG: Humiling ako ng Himala. * De pa Dumaget: Ge agedok ni himela de Makedepat.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
*Ukrainian: Я молюся про диво. (Ya molyusya pro dyvo).*
Urdu: ميں ايک معجزه کے لئے پڑ رہاں ہوں 
(Urdu: maiN ek mojizaa ke liye paR rahaaN hooN)


----------



## ilocas2

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
*Czech: Modlím se za zázrak.*
English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Latvian: Es lūdzu brīnumu
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Romanian: Rog pentru un miracol/Sper pentru un miracol
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Serbian: Molim se za čudo (Молим се за чудо)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
TAGALOG: Humiling ako ng Himala. * De pa Dumaget: Ge agedok ni himela de Makedepat.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
*Ukrainian: Я м**олюся про диво. (Ya molyusya pro dyvo).
Urdu: مي**ں ايک معجزه کے لئے پڑ رہاں ہوں 
(Urdu: maiN ek mojizaa ke liye paR rahaaN hooN)*


----------



## HUMBERT0

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
*Czech: Modlím se za zázrak.*English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Latvian: Es lūdzu brīnumu
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Romanian: Rog pentru un miracol/Sper pentru un miracol
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Serbian: Molim se za čudo (Молим се за чудо)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
TAGALOG: Humiling ako ng Himala. * De pa Dumaget: Ge agedok ni himela de Makedepat.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
*Ukrainian: Я молюся про диво. (Ya molyusya pro dyvo).
**Urdu: ميں ايک معجزه کے لئے پڑ رہاں ہوں **(Urdu: maiN ek mojizaa ke liye paR rahaaN hooN)**

Spanish: Ruego por un milagro

*


----------



## ThomasK

Arabic: أصلي لأجل معجزة
*Dutch : ik bid om een mirakel (I hoop, I hope)
*English: I pray for a miracle
Finnish: Rukoilen ihmettä
French: Je prie pour une miracle
Greek: Προσεύχομαι για ένα θαύμα/Προσεύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα
Hebrew: אני מתפלל לנס
Italian: Prego per un miracolo
Latvian: Es lūdzu brīnumu
Norwegian(b): Jeg ber om et under
Norwegian(n): Eg ber om eit under
Portuguese: Rezo por um milagre
Romanian: Rog pentru un miracol/Sper pentru un miracol
Russian: Я молюсь о чуде (Ya molyus' o chude)
Serbian: Molim se za čudo (Молим се за чудо)
Spanish: Rezo para que se produzca un milagro.
Swedish: Jag ber om ett mirakel.
TAGALOG: Humiling ako ng Himala. * De pa Dumaget: Ge agedok ni himela de Makedepat.
Turkish: Bir mucize için dua ediyorum
*Ukrainian: Я молюся про диво. (Ya molyusya pro dyvo).*
Urdu: ميں ايک معجزه کے لئے پڑ رہاں ہوں 
(Urdu: maiN ek mojizaa ke liye paR rahaaN hooN)


----------

